# Basic Primer in Covenant Theology



## pesterjon (May 6, 2010)

I am seeking descriptive recommendations for a basic primer in covenant theology. My criteria: Scripturally explained (my congregation won't buy theological quotes), accessible to people who have been born and bred in dispensationalism (most evangelicals are), and relatively inexpensive (so I can buy a bunch of them).

Please do not simply give an author and title. At the very least describe in a few sentences what the strong/weak points of the selection are.


----------



## Scott1 (May 6, 2010)

A short paper by Mr. Ligon Duncan,

What is Covenant Theology by Ligon Duncan

Also, there is no better summary of covenant theology than the Westminster Standards, including the scripture proofs that accompany each proposition and/or statement of doctrine in them.

You can view them, beginning with the Confession here:
http://www.reformed.org/documents/wcf_with_proofs/


----------



## pesterjon (May 6, 2010)

Maybe we can print out Duncan's material. I am familiar with the WFC. Thought there might be a recent title that would be geared towards what I'm shooting for. Maybe I need to write something.


----------



## Prufrock (May 6, 2010)

If you're looking for recent and fairly accessible material (it will be helpful to have be guided in the reading of it, however) which can serve as a basic historical and theological primer to covenant teaching, you might consider Geerhardus Vos' article, _The Doctrine of the Covenant in Reformed Theology._ You could print as many copies as you needed. He first briefly explores the origins of federal theology within Reformed thought, and then proceeds to briefly introduce certain features of its teachings. Since it is quite short, you may read it here..

Another accessible resource which would probably serve as an even better introduction is Robert Shaw's exposition of the appropriate sections of the WCF. I would have never thought of recommending this on my own, but recently saw it recommended for a similar purpose here on the board. This, also, may be freely found online.

After this, Heinrich Bullinger provided a very readable introductory piece on Covenant Theology (it is only 20-25 pages long), _A Brief Exposition of the One and Eternal Testament or Covenant of God_: It may be found appended to Charles McCoy and J. Wayne Baker's book, _The Fountainhead of Federalism_ (PLEASE NOTE: this is not a recommendation of the historical viewpoint set forth in this book; the authors' thesis has been demonstrated to be untenable and a poor representation of Reformed thought). Bullinger's work was foundational to the rise of Covenant Theology, and will well introduce the unacquainted reader to the Reformed understanding of Covenant.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 6, 2010)

_Christ of the Covenants_ by O. Palmer Robertson is a very helpful introduction to Covenant Theology and tracks Covenantal themes as they unpack from Adam to Christ. There is also a very good chapter on Dispensationalism, which not only explains the system but provides a very accessible critique of the same.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 6, 2010)

If you want an introduction like O'Palmer's then I would recommend Nehemiah Coxe called Covenant Theology from Adam to Christ. He was a Particular Baptist and very thorough. There is a recent republication. 

SGCB | Book Search

I whole heatedly endorse this work for all. It also has commentary from John Owen on Hebrews 8 and some contributions by Dr. Richard Barcellos.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 6, 2010)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> If you want an introduction like O'Palmer's then I would recommend Nehemiah Coxe called Covenant Theology from Adam to Christ. He was a Particular Baptist and very thorough. There is a recent republication.
> 
> SGCB | Book Search
> 
> I whole heatedly endorse this work for all. It also has commentary from John Owen on Hebrews 8 and some contributions by Dr. Richard Barcellos.


 
I would recommend Coxe's over Robertson's, he tends to be harder to read at times. Overall though I think they would both be useful for what you are looking for.


----------



## Wannabee (May 6, 2010)

Just a quick reminder from the OP



pesterjon said:


> and relatively inexpensive (so I can buy a bunch of them).


 
Seems some recommendations have strayed from this by a wide margin.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 6, 2010)

Wannabee said:


> Just a quick reminder from the OP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is like asking for a Historical narrative of all time. After all the covenants where developed over a long period. We do have a historical theology with a lot of implications. 

I would line it up starting with the Covenant of Redemption. Everything proceeds from the Godhead. A succinct view would look like this in my opinion. 

The covenant of Redemption was something in the Godhead. 

The Covenant of Works was a berith that man had to fulfill till his probation was done, till a Sabbath was eschatalolocally fulfilled as promised. It was probational. He didn't fulfill it. He didn't enter into its rest and completion. 

The Covenant of Grace as planned out in the Covenant of Redemption was proclaimed in Genesis 3:15 and brought to more light as progressive revelation was given through the Covenants Noah, Abraham, Mosaic, Davidic and onward. There are elements of the CofW and CofG in some of those Covenants. The New Covenant is the culmination of the CofG. Jesus Christ, the whole of scripture, fulfilled the Covenant of works and its probation unlike Adam. It is the eschatalogical fulfillment of the seed and we are just awaiting for all the elect to be collected and for its final consummation in the return of Christ and His handing over the Kingdom to the Father.



> (1Co 15:28) And when all things shall be subdued unto him, then shall the Son also himself be subject unto him that put all things under him, that God may be all in all.


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 6, 2010)

Jonathan - check your PM inbox... I've got someone with whom you should speak.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 6, 2010)

SolaScriptura said:


> Jonathan - check your PM inbox... I've got someone with whom you should speak.



So do I if you need a balanced and biblical response.


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 6, 2010)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > Jonathan - check your PM inbox... I've got someone with whom you should speak.
> ...


 
Hey, I _am_ fair and balanced!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 6, 2010)

SolaScriptura said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> > SolaScriptura said:
> ...



Sure. I know. LOL Stupid paedo. LOL


Ben and I are friends guys so don't take this to heavy.

Yes, he is wrong. I am correct. LOL


----------

